# sq riviera build



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

First some background: I picked the 97 rivi with this build in mind. I have always liked the style of the car, and thought it would make a great platform for a great sound quality system. The car is a daily driver and I will be competing in the MECA sound quality organization. 

Here are a few pics of the car.




























The exterior of the car is VERY modified.....here is a link if you are interested in the exterior build.

Write-Up: Front & Rear Bumper Modification

Anyway, on with the build:

First I had to strip the interior down to the metal and apply sound deadening material.

I installed seats from a Jaguar s-type. I also relocated the seat rails further back and a little closer to the middle of the car. 

Stock seat (blue) slid all the way back, and new seat (black) also slid all the way back.










Here is the new back seat.











I also installed a steering wheel from a cadillac cts. The buttons have been rewired to operate the pioneer dexp9 deck, navigation, and dvd changer. Ignore the dash in the background, the plan has changed since then.











Back to the dash. Now I started laying out framework for the basic shape of the dash.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Now for some foam blocks to help define the shape of the dash.




























ready for some resin and glass.



















Got the dash out. Worked out great. Five bolts hold the top of the dash in ( screwed through the piece of right angle steel). It is solid when it is in and it is easy to remove. I'm very pleased so far.

Let me apologize for the mess in the shop. I have twice as many projects going on as I have room for. That always seems to be the case though.


Anyway, smoothed the foam, taped off the back to get a good fit to the windshield, and applied 4 layers of fiberglass cloth to the rear part of the dash. Then applied another 4 layers to the entire piece. It should be plenty strong now. Once this cures I will trim the edges, reinstall in the car, and proceed to the next step.



















Working on the gauge cluster now. Again with the foam.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Now for some rough shaping.




















Now back in the car to see how it looks.




























Now for a couple of layers of fiberglass.


----------



## upgrayedd (Apr 19, 2011)

pretty bad ass


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

I removed the form from the dash to remove the tape and foam. Then replaced the form on the dash and applied a couple more layers of fiberglass. Now the gauge pod is permanently attached to the dash.




























This will eventually be a large grill for the speakers that will be installed under it. Time to set this aside for now. On to the stuff that will be under this piece.

Here is the idea. I will be putting a B&W 15" sub in a 3cf enclosure in the center of the dash and an 8" scanspeak midbass in each corner of the dash.

Here is the plan for the sub.










You can also see in this pic the HAT L4se that is in a .3cf enclosure in the base of the a-pillar.

Here is the beginning of the sub enclosure.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

The level of skill and knowledge you have is, honest to God, the highest I've known of anyone. You also have the highest level of patience of anyone I've ever known as well. 

Excited to see this build in it's entirety and very happy about you getting back in the lanes after all these years. Glad to call you and friend and mentor.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Moving to the amps......


Here are some pics of the amps being modified by Matt Roberts. They are four zapco reference 200.2 amps stuffed into two reference 650.6 heat sink chassis. Each 650.6 chassis is about three feet long. The amps were put into the larger heat sinks to help dissipate the heat more efficiently. 




























All that is left for these is to attach the covers and end plates.









These amps are for the tweeters, midrange and midbass drivers. One amp for each speaker.
I also have a reference 1100.1 for the sub (also in a 650.6 chassis). 

I have a tendency to try to hide the audio components as much as possible, so here is the plan.

Here are two amplifier chassis placed back to back to try to save some space, after all these things are NOT small. This is a lot of amp to try to hide.




























The idea is to make a motorized drawer under the rear deck in the trunk. 

First I will be removing the end plates from the amps and making new ones that will span both amps attaching them together.










I will be attaching drawer rails to the amp rack to allow it to slide from under the rear deck to reveal the amps.



















This is going to be a tight fit, but if it was easy everyone would do it right. At least that is what I keep telling myself.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Here is the new end cap. 16ga steel, should be plenty strong. 










Now both amps are attached together to make one huge amplifier.



















Got some 1/2" square tube steel for the framework of the drawer. 

Here is the base for the amplifiers. I stink at welding, but I can grind, fill, and paint.....  



















Checking fit and marking mounting locations.




















Amp mounted to the base.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Rails mounted to the amp.










Plenty of travel.










Now to move into the trunk to make the mounts and locate the rails.

Got the amp rack mocked up today. Still have a lot of work on the mount in the trunk, but this is the idea.

Here is the amp drawer in the "closed" position. Looks fairly stock.  




























Here is a lower angle.










Here the wire cover is clamped in place to check clearance. I don't want the amp scraping on the trunk as the drawer opens.










Here is the drawer in the "open" position.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

The wood is to just there to support the weight until I finish with the brackets in the trunk. 




























No more wood supporting the amplifier, the mounting fabrication is finished.

Its not easy to hide 2000 watts worth of amplifier, but I am happy with the results. The rack is very sturdy. When the trim panels for the trunk are done you won't be able to see anything at all.  























































Now I just have to get the actuator and limit switches and the rack will be motorized.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Holy $hit Man! Talk about mad fab skills. Can't wait to see this done.

I'm almost embarrassed to show my work after seeing this.


----------



## oxsign (Jan 3, 2009)

Sub'd to this amazing build.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

I can't believe a 15" sub dead smack right at the dash.


----------



## adamand (Apr 19, 2009)

/scrolls through post/ 

hmmm... nice lookin' car......

/scrolls some more/ 

Cool, a totally new dash....... 

/scrolls some more/

Wait..... what the! /faints/

I don't know what's more impressive - that you're installing a 15" in the dash or that you can fit a 3 cubic foot enclosure up there!!


SUB'd!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Very interesting build. Definately gonna follow this.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

Absolutely stunning install, bravo! Will be checking back every day for updates!


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

been watching on FGF. very cool


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

adamand said:


> I don't know what's more impressive - that you're installing a 15" in the dash or that *you can fit a 3 cubic foot enclosure up there*!!


That's what I wanna see accomplished. The HOW!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

WHoa this is crazy.... More soon please


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

This has all the makings of an EPIC build thread. I'm getting my subscription in early.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

I've seen this car in person and the bodywork and paint is amazing. The trunk work wasn't that far along when I saw it. When finished I have no doubt the interior / sound system work will rival the bodywork.


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

If only you could get over your fear of cutting metal. . . . . 


Car looks amazing. That bumper process was crazy--and well worth the effort.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Andy Jones said:


> If only you could get over your fear of cutting metal. . . . .




Now that was funny!!!!!!


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Simply Unbelievable!! I'm looking forward to this build for sure. Amazing!


----------



## unemployedconsumer (Sep 24, 2010)

love the car and this build is totally bottling my mind.


----------



## 1edgekilla (Feb 17, 2011)

if only I had the time to develop such artistic skills =[


----------



## Mike-G (Dec 25, 2008)

unemployedconsumer said:


> totally bottling my mind.


Nice...


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow this thing has come a long way since I last saw it. Hurry it up son! We miss ya in the lanes!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Holy cow, that's cool, did you ever thing about losing the cluster all together and going with a heads up display?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

in for the subscription! awesome stuff!


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Count me in. Phenomenal work sir.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Awesome! Thats a lot of speakers in the dash!


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

only 3 speakers in the dash.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

beautiful work man


----------



## sonikaccord (Jun 15, 2008)

In for EPIC-ness 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fireseeker (Apr 21, 2008)

Def following this!


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

I believe I remember seeing this thing at Erin's last year?

This is beyond bad ass. Sub'd. Can't wait to see the car for real one day...


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

Nice work. I am digging the go big attitude on this build


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

The weather doesn't look good for this weekend. Don't know how much progress I'll be able to make. I stinks having to build this in the driveway.......I wish I had a shop to work in.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

If you need a garage ...


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Be careful what you offer.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

looks like erin made a new friend lol.


----------



## traceywatts (Jun 2, 2008)

alpinem,

ygpm


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

alpinem said:


> The weather doesn't look good for this weekend. Don't know how much progress I'll be able to make. I stinks having to build this in the driveway.......I wish I had a shop to work in.


I know how you feel there.


Thanks for posting this. Especially the link for the bumper mods, I've been wanting to do something like this (but different) to my car for a while, and your write up just made things much much more simple (at least more simple to figure out, not nessasarily to build it).


----------



## Misanthropic (Apr 8, 2010)

I love the gauge pod. Its like a throwback to the trunk shape of the 60's and 70's Riv's. From a fellow 3800/L67 enthusiast, I say sick ride man. Sub'd.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Raining today so I'm not able to do much to the car. I was determined to make some progress so I pulled the sub enclosure shell out of the car so I could work on it in the garage. Now about 3/4 of the enclosure is glassed. Next I will trim the edges, mount the ring for the sub and glass in the top of the enclosure.

Starting to become apparent just how big this enclosure is.


----------



## jstoner22 (Jun 30, 2009)

awesome build! i'm excited to see more!


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

How much volume do you intend on building for this enclosure?


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

I think he wanted 3.0 cubic feet total.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

I am aiming for 3-3.5cf when done. As the enclosure sits it is 2.8cf. The B&W asw855 (where the sub comes from) uses about a 4cf sealed enclosure.

I don't need to go quite this large due to cabin gain. At 3.5cf the sub models -3db at 16hz, -6db at 12hz. Nice smooth roll off. Should have great transient response as well. In the end I won't know for sure until I get it built and test it.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Not bad for a beginner


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

sub'd


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

BigAl205 said:


> Not bad for a beginner


Gotta start somewhere


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

well done sir! keep the pics and updates coming! i love this


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Just building up some extra layers today. My oldest daughter (15yrs) has been helping me with this build. She wants to compete as well, she is really into the sound quality stuff.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

having a helper is awesome ^_^


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Got the enclosure back in the car to do some more work. 

Working on the mounting flange at the top of the enclosure just below the windshield. You can see the at the top there is a taped off bolt. This is a mount for the factory dash, I will be using it to bolt the enclosure in place.










Also going to utilize the space above the steering column to gain some extra volume for the enclosure, about .25cf.











Still well behind the steering wheel........plenty of room.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

holy cow. and lol perhaps she should of chosen a better choice of cloths. i can tell you from experience..never wear **** you like when you work with bondo\fiberglass and the like 

is that a hybrid speaker i spot in the back their?


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

It's a work shirt, also she didn't spill a drop. I wish I could say the same for myself. I always plan for a mess though, just in case.

Yes, that is hybrid L4SE in the pillar. Fantastic little speaker.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

alpinem said:


> It's a work shirt, also she didn't spill a drop. I wish I could say the same for myself. I always plan for a mess though, just in case.
> 
> Yes, that is hybrid L4SE in the pillar. Fantastic little speaker.


yeah exactly, you never spill until you near the end of the project..than you start wearing normal cloths because you haven't spilled any and than BLAMO ruin your Favorite shirt 

and yes it is a fantastic little speaker  I am using the l4se in my build as well..ive had them for...4 months now..and they've never seen a watt of power  just havn't been able. origonaly it was tht i didnt have all the gear, but ive had it all almost for months. its just to cold to work i dont have a nice place to work like you...speaking of which, your wife must LOVE you  I have been using hybrid for awhile now, i ran their L6's for competing this summer. amazing speakers, i now have a full set, l1r2's, l8v1's and l4se's  and when his sub comes out i might use that too  tried to run l4's last year but they never worked out, i didnt have the fiberglassing skills yet  but even their l4's are amazing let alone the se's *Drool*

you are porting into your dash right? they want to be completley IB, they really don't like being choked...trust me the se's i imagine are harder to choke then the L4's lol the L3's are nice too, i ran them for a couple months this summer too, but i switched them out right after the PA season in MECA ended. i didn't go to nationals.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

eviling said:


> i dont have a nice place to work like you...speaking of which, your wife must LOVE you


I'm working in the driveway. Also I'm not married


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh i'm sorry. I hope i didn't touch a sensitive nerve  \


but what i meant was where your daughter was working, looks like you had a big place, but now that i look again looks more like a stuffed garage


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

eh, its alright... i guess.







and by alright, i mean TURBO AWESOME!


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

alpinem said:


> I'm working in the driveway.



If it makes you feel any better, my workspace consists of a parking deck on a good day, and a small, cramped parking spot on an average day. 

Also, I think it's pretty neat that you're teaching your daughter how to do some of the work here. Looks like I'll have some competition when she's got a car of her own ready to go.  Really looking forward to seeing this build progress - it never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Starting to look like something resembling a sub enclosure.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Good lord man...that's awesome.


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

Very Cool! Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

That's one prime example of How to Fillet a Dash!


----------



## brandont (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow.........just wow
My jaw is still on the floor.

Love the sub enclosure (especially the location)


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

totally amazing!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I remember seeing the car with the original dash build at MECA Finals in '10, that was sick, this is just over the top. Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Good GOD. Please tell me you're bracing the insides. I think 20 secures points will be required at min. Love this car. Only GM car that suits my tastes and you did it TASTEFULLY!!


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Here is the latest...........

Put my daughter to work again.




























We will build up layers of glass tomorrow.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

So I guess you're not riding with me to wrap up the TL?


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

BOO-YAH.....






























Now I need to get started on the mid-bass enclosures.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

To me, it looks like your daughter is doing all the work. LOL.

When I finally started taking pics of stuff I did (like 4 years after I started), I always took the pics and had someone else in the pics, so it always looked like someone else was doing all the work.

Can't wait to see this continue!

Jay


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

JayinMI said:


> To me, it looks like your daughter is doing all the work. LOL.
> 
> When I finally started taking pics of stuff I did (like 4 years after I started), I always took the pics and had someone else in the pics, so it always looked like someone else was doing all the work.
> 
> ...


well duh, whos gonna take the pictures? :laugh:


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

I think we are reaching the point in Scott's world where you rip it all out and start over because you had a better idea


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

What did you use to form the front of the sub enclosure (the part facing the listeners)--and what is that indent for?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Andy Jones said:


> I think we are reaching the point in Scott's world where you rip it all out and start over because you had a better idea


I had to go through a 12 step program to get over that, not only in car audio.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

chad said:


> I had to go through a 12 step program to get over that, not only in car audio.


You got a referral number or something for this program?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Andy Jones said:


> I think we are reaching the point in Scott's world where you rip it all out and start over because you had a better idea


Lol. Very true.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Andy Jones said:


> I think we are reaching the point in Scott's world where you rip it all out and start over because you had a better idea


I don't see the problem with that.:laugh:



Andy Jones said:


> What did you use to form the front of the sub enclosure (the part facing the listeners)--and what is that indent for?


I used some of the same "ribs" that I made the top of the dash/grill from. The indent is there purely to add strength to that large front panel.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Andy Jones said:


> What did you use to form the front of the sub enclosure (the part facing the listeners)--and what is that indent for?


2 posts in a day....you planning a comeback or something?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

It just occured to me that your sub is firing right into your gauge pod. Hope you secure those things in there so they don't get blown out


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Here is the start on the passenger side midbass enclosure.




























I may change the angle of the ring......just trying to get an idea of how it will be.











This side is next. A bit tighter, but still plenty of room.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Alas, more progress. Funny thing, my girlfriend sees this as car porn for for audio nuts.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Loving this... Excellent work.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice work. Mikey likey!


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

i would like to have a 15 in my face


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

mattyjman said:


> i would like to have a 15 in my face


Man that was not quoted right. I think you meant you like 15" in the dash.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

DAT said:


> Man that was not quoted right. I think you meant you like 15" in the dash.


Post of the day right here!


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

DAT said:


> you like 15" in the dash.


that doesn't sound that good either  we need some good ole humor around these parts every once in a while.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

mattyjman said:


> i would like to have a 15 in my face



Porn for audio nuts, 15s in folks faces... this DIYMA might be too much for me lol.

BTW...badass build.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

sweet =)


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

First few layers are applied. I will add more tomorrow, if the weather cooperates.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice, everything out in front. I like it. Great job so far.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Great job Scott


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks guys. 

I have a LOT of work left to do in this thing......making progress though.


----------



## FbodyAudio (Nov 26, 2008)

Andy Jones said:


> I think we are reaching the point in Scott's world where you rip it all out and start over because you had a better idea


I can so relate to that, been doing it for 6 years now since the last time I was able to drive my car.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

6 layers of 2oz mat done. If the weather holds when this is cured I will pull the enclosure and make the top and front in the garage. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

I think you will have the most cone area in a dash !


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Trimmed up and mdf ring mounted.




























Got the hole cut for the AP vent.




























I should be able to do the top and front tomorrow.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Is that a scanspeak variovent?

Jay


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes. They are great. Easy to install and tune.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You tune them just like you install them- put them in lol.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

^ are you being funny or am i missing something... that isn't how an AP vent works... you need to tune it


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sometimes you get lucky.

most of the time you don't.


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

amazing build, sub'ed!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I've had the Dyn and Scan variovents and never saw any way of tuning them other than by adding more of them.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

That's how you tune them. More or less material until you get the desired impedance or FR.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

But you add more of them to larger enclosures. That is the recommendation of Dyn and Scan Speak. They say nothing about adding multiples to a small enclosure.

http://diyaudioprojects.com/Technical/Aperiodic/dynaudio_variovent.pdf


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

sweet


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> But you add more of them to larger enclosures. That is the recommendation of Dyn and Scan Speak. They say nothing about adding multiples to a small enclosure.
> 
> http://diyaudioprojects.com/Technical/Aperiodic/dynaudio_variovent.pdf



I'm talking about the layers of material. Not the number of vents. That's how you tune the enclosure. Using various materials in varying layers. It's an iterative process.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

AFAIK there is no tuning these...at least I don't remember being able to get the ones I had a part. And I've never seen it mentioned anywhere about tuning the Variovent itself...you cut a hole and stick it in and that's it.

But it's been a while since I have used one.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> AFAIK there is no tuning these...at least I don't remember being able to get the ones I had a part. And I've never seen it mentioned anywhere about tuning the Variovent itself...you cut a hole and stick it in and that's it.
> 
> But it's been a while since I have used one.


you can take them apart. You just pop the inside grill that compresses the foam inside the other piece out. I think I used a straight pick and a small flat head.
which brings me to the weird thing about some of the variovents--some of them have foam, not fiberglass insulation as the membrane.

and there really isnt a way to really add that much more material and still get it to snap back together.

If you were going to do that, Id just make my own

The few times I did use the variovents I had some issues if the vent wasnt directly behind the speaker. If it was off to one side or another or not directly behind it, it didnt work as well and provided too much resistance if I remember right


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> you can take them apart. You just pop the inside grill that compresses the foam inside the other piece out. I think I used a straight pick and a small flat head.
> which brings me to the weird thing about some of the variovents--some of them have foam, not fiberglass insulation as the membrane.
> 
> and there really isnt a way to really add that much more material and still get it to snap back together.
> ...



X2 on everything.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

One down, one to go. 



















The vent is in place.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Might change your status when the next one is done.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

:laugh:
NICE


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Eh...I was wrong.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow. This build is just epic. I'm so glad I clicked on this thread. 

Subscribed!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

As for the scan vents , just don't let them get wet! The fiberglass will change density and sometimes fall apart then it will mess your tuning up best to look for something that won't suck up water or just make sure vent is in a place it can't get wet .


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

If you don't have room or a flat 4" place to put a scan vent, you can drill 12-18 1/4" holes next to ea other and spray glue any breathable carpet or thin foam over holes from the inside of enclosure. That's how mine are and they sound great.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

audioxincsq said:


> As for the scan vents , just don't let them get wet! The fiberglass will change density and sometimes fall apart then it will mess your tuning up *best to look for something that won't suck up water* or just make sure vent is in a place it can't get wet .


gortex.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

^ is this what you use?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> gortex.


Ive never gotten real gortex to work....and believe me Ive tried various times over the years. 
Gortex tends to "fart" instead of passing air consistently and easily.

alternative is to use grill cloth that has been soaked in scotchgaurd a few times.
I got this trick from I forget who, years ago. get your material. soak in scotchgaurd. let dry. and do another layer. let dry then apply over the grill.

stays porous enough to allow even air flow and now its water and moisture resistant, NOT water proof


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

my kick vents are covered in grille cloth that has been sprayed with scotch guard. I then used an air vent to cover the vent. That way they vent out and water runs down them. Kinda weird, but it's worked. As long as I don't drive in a puddle that's tire deep.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Enclosure mounted in the car. Very solid.





















I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Where do you expect to debut this beast?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Can't wait to hear a drum track in that! bet it sounds soo real


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i cant wait until this gets all finished up and hidden


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

This is by far far one of my favourite builds I have ever seen.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Taped, masked and ready for glass. I will try to apply a few layers tomorrow.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice !, glad your on Team Zapco but hopefully not in my class during shows. LOL


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

It's great to see all this progress- I'm sure seeing this base work will be even more impressive when the finish work is done.


----------



## ek9cv5 (Jan 12, 2012)

Amazing build!


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

DAT said:


> Nice !, glad your on Team Zapco but hopefully not in my class during shows. LOL



I will be competing in the "stock" class.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

6 layers of 2oz mat.




























Hopefully I will get the ring mounted and glass the top and front in the next couple of days.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Get to work! You only have 1 month tell SBN


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

If you need help, I can swing by. I have a whole bunch of hammers and a few rolls of different colors of duct tape. We should be done in a few hours.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

alpinem said:


>


Side note: You can get a new signal lever for $25. 

AC Delco turn signal switch assembly D6223A or 26062938 | eBay

Which is a LOT better than what the other guy wants... 

New AC Delco Turn Signal Switch 26062938 Buick Riviera 96 95 Parts Auto Car 1996 | eBay


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

I will be replacing the signal lever, just waiting until the messy work is done. 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

What Andy? No more colored zip tys!!?? I miss you Andy it's all your fault ! Your the one who talked me in to this!(( Hey steve, you need to do SQ! It's fun!)) I know I shouldnt have trusted a lawyer!


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Epic build is epic.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Ring mounted and fleece stretched.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

From the driver headrest.










From the passenger headrest. The steering column was lowered to avoid as much obstruction as possible.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Here is the entire front stage 

Now I just have to hide everything under a dash that will look like it could have come from the factory.


----------



## dowheelies (Jan 7, 2012)

alpinem said:


> I will be competing in the "stock" class.



Awesome work man really loving it!

That looks about as "stock" as my Ford Lightning I race in a "Stock Suspension Class" :laugh: 

Can't wait to see more!

Eric


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

That is really really nice work! Congrats!


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

Im still trying to figure out how that curved fibreglass dash piece you made in the first page of this thread is going to fit over those subs and mids, I cant wait to see it!


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm sure it will have to be modified. I may just make a new one rather than modifying the old one. In the end it will have a "stockish" look. The only piece of gear that will be visible, without pushing a button or lifting a panel, will be the pioneer p9 deck.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

If you hit the outside edge of those rings with a rabbet bit, you could staple the fleece to it giving you a mechanical bond to the rings. That gives you something to bondo up to. And it keeps the mounting surface clean and flat.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

I have used a rabbit before and I like that process. It just seemed to me that this way would provide more surface area for the glass to bond to the MDF. Plus, like the sub enclosure, there will be a 3/8" layer of open cell foam on the top of the enclosure. The surface where the driver mounts has also been sanded and is very flat. There will be no issues with mounting the driver and getting a good seal. In the end the enclosures will be hidden and with the foam that will be applied there is no need to do any further finish work to them.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

this...this is the sexiest picture i have ever seen of a car <3


----------



## scion1403 (Feb 22, 2012)

Lol on the pick before this post but the riviera is beautiful man well done maybe a little much on the wheel gap but it is a beautiful car. And the system is crazy . I'm looking to join you in about 2-3 years in MECA just took my car off the road so I can begin the long build process. Thanks for the motivation


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I was thinking you might be putting some foam on it.

What midbasses are those? I know that I've seen them somewhere, but I can't put my finger on what they are.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

The midbass are scanspeak discovery 8"


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

why not the L8v1's? i know the L8 se's or L8v2's are needed but you can grab a set of L8v1's for the same price as those scans, or close. although they are very comparable from what ive heard.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

^ probably not


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Nice. Cook said he liked them a lot too.


----------



## brackac (May 2, 2011)

But what are you going to do for the lower frequencies up front?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

The 8s were mine  prob going to miss them, but they will kill! In that car


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Well I moved to the trunk today. I want to get everything wired up so I can listen and make sure I don't need to adjust anything before I go any further with trim panels. 

I have to mount the motor for the amp drawer and get it working before I can wire the amps. I have to make sure the wires are not in the way of the mechanism. The actuators I bought on Ebay are JUNK.....I couldn't resist the low price (lesson learned). The are loud, jittery, and slow. I had to take a step back and decide just how much I want this motorized rack, or do I just want to build a rack on the floor of the trunk.

I decided I am putting in to much work into this build to compromise on something. I think the rack will be cool so I am going to find a way. 
After a lot of research I ordered a new actuator that will get the job done. I guess you get what you pay for. Anyway, back to work in a few days.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Scott, I don't know if it will help you but I have a 12v actuator here I bought for Halloween decorations. I can bring it by if you want to see if it's something worth pursuing. Just tossin' it out there.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't suppose it has an 18" travel does it?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

i don't recall. I want to say 10". you're more than welcome to borrow it. just shoot me a text or something to remind me.


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

I have an actuator I was going to send you, but *embarassed tone* it's not 18". . .

I think mine is 4 or 6". It's a high end one (I used it on as an ebrake for a while). If you need it, let me know.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I hear 4-6" is more the average...18" is hard to come by. LOL

Jay


----------



## perfecxionx (Sep 4, 2009)

i check this thread every day:blush:


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Just curious, does this car have any HVAC anymore?


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

perfecxionx said:


> i check this thread every day:blush:


me 2 :laugh:


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

ecbmxer said:


> Just curious, does this car have any HVAC anymore?


Not yet.......I have something in mind. Just have to finish the fab work to see how much room I have left to deal with.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Andy Jones said:


> \
> 
> I think mine is 4 or 6". It's a high end one (I used it on as an ebrake for a while). If you need it, let me know.


Automated drifting?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

chad said:


> Automated drifting?


removed center console and E-brake lever..needed a way to still use Ebrake


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

Don't be such a puss, you can easily fit two of those subwoofers in the dash.

Seriously, that picture just makes me smile.



alpinem said:


> Here is the entire front stage
> 
> Now I just have to hide everything under a dash that will look like it could have come from the factory.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Mic10is said:


> removed center console and E-brake lever..needed a way to still use Ebrake


Automated with alarm also? That would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Got a sales flyer from Nebraska Surplus Sales and they had some big linear actuators in there on sale.


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the behind the scenes look at this fantastic build! I'm loving watching the creative process unfold .


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Got my actuator today. 
If the weather cooperates, I will get it installed this weekend.










Here you get a better idea of the size of this thing.










Plenty of travel......


----------



## sq civic (Jul 21, 2009)

Don't you have a house to rebuild?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Que? Ricky, was yours hit? I spent the weekend helping a friend of mine move. He lives (until last Friday) at Canebrake. 


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

I have about 30 to rebuild.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Man. 

I didn't know if Ricky was one of them. 


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## sq civic (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah mine was hit. My house is still livable. Structural engineer is coming tomorrow to evaluate the situation. See you tomorrow Scott.


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Ricky

Sorry to hear about the house. I didn't realize you got caught up in the tornados. Good luck with the repairs and let me know if you need a hand. 

On a different subject any news on the job? I got my fingers crossed for u. 

If u ever get froggy, I do have the horns lying around and I may even be able to scare up an amp. Heck I even have 2118s lying around gathering dust.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Got the mounts for the actuator mocked up today. Now that everything is worked out for the mounting I can install the limit switches and weld in the brackets. The motion will be smoother once the brackets are more solidly mounted.

riviera amp rack - YouTube


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your home I hope that it all gets worked out. Thanks for keeping this build active in your time of tragedy sir.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

It was Ricky's (sq civic) house that was damaged in the storms. I just work for the company that is going to repair it.


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

Ricky--sorry to hear about your house. On the positive side, if Scott rebuilds it the way he built your truck you will have the quietest house EVER.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Ricky, have beacon insl. Come out and spray foam your Attic ! That way it's sealed from air getting in there and blowing your roof off , + you will save big $ on your ac and heat bill!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

To echo what Ally said earlier, this car had a fantastic look when we saw it at Erin's last year. I remember there was a good amount of anticipation about what would be done in this car... it is fantastic to see the anticipation was warranted. Great job at pushing the boundries...


----------



## metalball (Sep 8, 2010)

Absolutely insane... Craziness... Love it!

Really curious how the HVAC and other controls that used to live in the dash get hidden/reinstalled. Maybe HVAC in the center console?


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

I am considering a "vintage air" unit that could be installed in the trunk (ducting through the center console), but I will wait until the system is complete so I know exactly how much room I have to play with.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Built the fused distribution block today. I will be hiding this in the right side of the trunk.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

alpinem said:


> Built the fused distribution block today. I will be hiding this in the right side of the trunk.


Im curious about how you when about constructing that block, Did you have a shop machine that out of a solid block or something?


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Excellent work.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

that looks sweet!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Looks like several 1-2 fused distros mounted on a new piece of black acrylic.

How are you going to connect them all together?

Loving this build.

Jay


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

Thrill_House said:


> Im curious about how you when about constructing that block, Did you have a shop machine that out of a solid block or something?


X2. I'd like to find out how you did this. Thanks


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

It is 8, 1-2 distribution blocks put together on a piece of plexi. There will be a buss bar at the top that will have the 8, 1/0 inputs bolted to it.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

alpinem said:


> It is 8, 1-2 distribution blocks put together on a piece of plexi. There will be a buss bar at the top that will have the 8, 1/0 inputs bolted to it.


Where did you get the blocks from?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Toolmaker on Car Audio Classifieds can make them.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

why so many terminals?


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Props from Downunder... this is such an interesting build!!  Keep it up, but I know things aren't the easiest right now.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

very nice!!! keep the updates comming!


----------



## internationlriders (Nov 7, 2009)

When I hear Riviera I think old man's cruiser, but when I saw the first pic it got my attention alright! Pretty interesting build - I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product. B)


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

He will be old by the time he gets this thing done!-


----------



## perfecxionx (Sep 4, 2009)

updates?


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Working on the input section of the distribution block.


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Love the symmetry and technical industrial look. Great work!


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Very nice! 

I spy a Merc E-klasse (W211) gear lever and center console. 

Oh and, did you cut through the A-pillar metal to get the L4's as far apart as possible?


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

You know your benzes. Yes the pillars are cut. I will look for a good pic.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

alpinem said:


> You know your benzes.


I have one, otherwise it might go unnoticed (although the Merc designs are fairly distinguishable).  I guess you chose it for its narrow style as well, now that you've re-adjusted the seats?


----------



## wondamic (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow, this thread is inspiring....I used to play around with installing my own stereo back in the late 90's and been MIA since...Stoked to be back and amazed at this workmanship!


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Enclosure for the 4" sunk into the a pillar. The pillar panel can completely cover the speaker with no build out of the panel at all and look 100% stock.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Cool! 

Have you done something to make up for the loss in structural integrity of the chassis? I'd hate to see those pillars collapse in a (God forbid) accident or roll, and I'm sure you would too.


----------



## metalball (Sep 8, 2010)

More updates!!!


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

Get to work!


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

wow! very curious

CC


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

One of the most interesting builds I've seen in along time. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## crzystng (May 2, 2008)

Did this get put on the back burner or something? I really hope not as it was/is a very "thorough" and inspiring build.


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

He decided to move the midbass 0.0000000000001" to the right, and as such ripped out everything and is now having the car repainted. 


At least that's my guess


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Andy Jones said:


> He decided to move the midbass 0.0000000000001" to the right, and as such ripped out everything and is now having the car repainted.
> 
> 
> At least that's my guess


lol...priceless


----------



## crzystng (May 2, 2008)

@ the rate things were going that very well maybe!!


----------



## malutki (Apr 28, 2011)

wow! great work!


----------



## metalball (Sep 8, 2010)

Any updates???


----------



## CLK63DK (Nov 20, 2010)

:cwm33: Yes, where is tha action?!!


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

i think we all know how easily life can make us put installs on hold.....

but, i think we are so curious about this because of the awesomeness that was shown to us that we need resolution! hope everything's ok and the build resumes.


----------



## Keith Turner (May 28, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

This has got to be one of the most righteous builds I have ever seen. I can count on one hand the number of cars that I would literally drive across the country to listen to, and this is one of them.


----------



## metalball (Sep 8, 2010)

More pics!!!


----------



## TimmyG (Aug 24, 2012)

So sick.


----------



## Nocturnus (Nov 14, 2009)

But. Will the a/c work?


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Hey guys, thanks for the comments. I have had a lot going on lately so I haven't worked on the car much. I will be resuming work soon though. 

The next thing on the list is to install the distribution block and get everything playing so I can make sure I am satisfied with the placement and aiming of the drivers. Then onto the cover panels.



Nocturnus said:


> But. Will the a/c work?


Yes, the a/c will work. I don't have the system installed yet, but I will be using a "vintage air" unit that will be installed in the trunk. The ducts will be run through the center console.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Just curious, will you be posting install pics of the unit? I'm looking at something similar, but what I really want is an electric A/C unit, one that can be run with the engine off.


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

alpinem said:


> Here is the entire front stage
> 
> Now I just have to hide everything under a dash that will look like it could have come from the factory.


Still waiting for some action on this build thread. Hope you can pick it up soon!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

His car found a new home.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

sub'd.... hopefully erin is kidding


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I wish I were.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes but it went to a good home. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Did it stay in 'Bama?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

nope.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

0_o

must know moar


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

bbfoto said:


> Did it stay in 'Bama?


SC I believe


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes.......I think Matt has big plans. I can't wait to see progress.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

matt r is redoing the riv? wow, this could get interesting!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

must know even moar 0_o


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

what... MR is in on this???


----------



## perfecxionx (Sep 4, 2009)

> Last Activity: 1 Day Ago


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

Subscribed!!!!!!!


----------



## matt270avian (Apr 15, 2015)

Any updates?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Matt Roberts bought the car and the system...was going to finish it for his daughter, but I don't know how much he has done with it.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

oh, that would be cool! I hope it gets resurrected; I think we were all pretty stoked to see it finished.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

I just want to bump this thread because holyyyy ****kkkkk. Check out page 1.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Jscoyne2 said:


> I just want to bump this thread because holyyyy ****kkkkk. Check out page 1.


I was following it back when it was new, but now it's just a bunch of blurry pics. Too bad, I'd love to see it done.

Jay


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

JayinMI said:


> I was following it back when it was new, but now it's just a bunch of blurry pics. Too bad, I'd love to see it done.
> 
> 
> 
> Jay


Pics aren't blurry for me









Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

For me they're all blurred out and have a Photobucket watermark. The one you posted is clear, tho. Which is weird.

Jay


----------

